# New here...questions...Hi! :)



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi *

I was diagnosed w/Hashi's when I was 26. I've been living with it for several years and dealing w/depression and anxiety. I'm on Zoloft, Luvox, Synthroid, and diazapam. I had a baby 20 months ago and since then my Hashi symptoms have been all over the place. My doc reduced my synthroid after the birth of my baby due to me being hyperthyroid (post baby). Since then my depression and other symptoms have increased (depression, nocturnal panic attacks, lethargy, dry skin/hair, and puffy face/eyes, etc.) I am a SAHM and found this site after looking into Hashi's. I thought I was just hypothyroid, but now I know that Hashi's is different. I was looking to have an eye tuck due to new bags that have suddenly appeared and really increased on my face. My eyes look like two butt cheeks riding a bike (which would be my nose). Since I have thyroid problems, having Blepharoplasty (eye tuck) will not help and they don't do it due to complications. I'm so depressed because not only do I feel horrible but now I look horrible. I just ordered some supplements (Selenium, Vitamin D, B12, and fish oil). I take calcium and magnesium before bed to help w/my anxiety. My question is will these supplements help reduce the symptoms? Will my eye bags and skin return to normal? I look 10 years older now and am very upset and depressed about it. I know it sounds vain, but I want to feel good about myself again. I'm depressed as it is and my aged appearance is not helping. My husband suggested the eye tuck because he can even see how bad it is. I am holding out hope that my big huge bags under my eyes will go down. I'm only in my 30's and I want to work in a salon again. I can't really be giving facials when my skin looks this bad (my pores are huge, too). I want the other symptoms to go away too but I've lived with them for so long I've gotten used to them but I still hold out hope that they too will go away some day.

Answers? Advice?

Thank you ahead of time. :anim_03:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> Hi *
> 
> I was diagnosed w/Hashi's when I was 26. I've been living with it for several years and dealing w/depression and anxiety. I'm on Zoloft, Luvox, Synthroid, and diazapam. I had a baby 20 months ago and since then my Hashi symptoms have been all over the place. My doc reduced my synthroid after the birth of my baby due to me being hyperthyroid (post baby). Since then my depression and other symptoms have increased (depression, nocturnal panic attacks, lethargy, dry skin/hair, and puffy face/eyes, etc.) I am a SAHM and found this site after looking into Hashi's. I thought I was just hypothyroid, but now I know that Hashi's is different. I was looking to have an eye tuck due to new bags that have suddenly appeared and really increased on my face. My eyes look like two butt cheeks riding a bike (which would be my nose). Since I have thyroid problems, having Blepharoplasty (eye tuck) will not help and they don't do it due to complications. I'm so depressed because not only do I feel horrible but now I look horrible. I just ordered some supplements (Selenium, Vitamin D, B12, and fish oil). I take calcium and magnesium before bed to help w/my anxiety. My question is will these supplements help reduce the symptoms? Will my eye bags and skin return to normal? I look 10 years older now and am very upset and depressed about it. I know it sounds vain, but I want to feel good about myself again. I'm depressed as it is and my aged appearance is not helping. My husband suggested the eye tuck because he can even see how bad it is. I am holding out hope that my big huge bags under my eyes will go down. I'm only in my 30's and I want to work in a salon again. I can't really be giving facials when my skin looks this bad (my pores are huge, too). I want the other symptoms to go away too but I've lived with them for so long I've gotten used to them but I still hold out hope that they too will go away some day.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Monarch!

Okay.............. a few questions. Have you had any antibodies' tests for the thyroid? Can you share your most recent labs for thyroid panel? We need the results and the ranges. Different labs use different ranges so this is a must.

How much Synthroid are you on? Who is Rx'ing your antidepressants? I ask because it is important. There is a tie in for poorly treated thyroid and depression.

What does this acronym (SAHM) mean?

Do you have a goiter? Do you have pitting or non*pitting edema (myxedema?)

Sorry for all the questions. It is necessary.

I feel bad for you. My eyes were horrible so I identify. Certain "treatments" need to take place before surgery. Everything has to be calmed down.

Your supplement choices are excellent. Take them and see how you feel. That is the only way to tell.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

[quote name='Andros']Welcome, Monarch!

How much Synthroid are you on? Who is Rx'ing your antidepressants? I ask because it is important. There is a tie in for poorly treated thyroid and depression. I am on 175 mcg of sythroid. They reduced me from 200 mcg after the birth of my baby 20 months ago. My primary care physician is Rx'ing my synthroid and antidepressants. He has become hard nosed with me and will not send me out to a Endocrinologist because "they have it under control" meaning my thyroid levels.

I don't know what my current labs are because he won't share that info. Last time he did we argued because I was at a 4 TSH and that was too high for me. The lab they use says that TSH levels up to 6 are "normal" :confused0018:. Needless to say, he doesn't like to be questioned. I know I need a new doc, but I am on state care right now due to my job loss and there are not many docs that take my insurance. 

What does this acronym (SAHM) mean? Stay at home mom.

Do you have a goiter? Do you have pitting or non*pitting edema (myxedema?) no goiter, used to have one, but not any more. Thyroid isn't inflamed when I feel it or press on it. I don't have edema anywhere that I know of other than under my eyes. No swelling or water retention on my body that I know of or that is noticeable. I just want these bags gone. I've bought every eye cream that is out there to no avail. Grrrrr!

I will *try* to get my lab numbers on Monday and post them.

Thank you for replying. Any advice in the meantime would be helpful. I'm embarrassed to leave the house because it looks like my husband or son socked me in the eyes. :ashamed0001:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> Andros said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Monarch!
> ...


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> Welcome, Monarch!
> 
> Okay.............. a few questions. Have you had any antibodies' tests for the thyroid? Can you share your most recent labs for thyroid panel? We need the results and the ranges. Different labs use different ranges so this is a must.
> 
> ...


OK, I called a nurse at my doctor's office and she did give me my last test results. My last labs were:

9/18
TSH - 1.10
Free thyroxine - 1.16

They did a free thyroxine test because I had a *TSH level of .03* after the birth of my baby in 08.

They did not do an antibodies test. I have not had one done for awhile because I was coasting along so well for so long on the dosage I was on until the birth of my baby.

I've heard that with Hashi's you can swing from hypo to hyperthyroid. Is this true?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> OK, I called a nurse at my doctor's office and she did give me my last test results. My last labs were:
> 
> 9/18
> TSH - 1.10
> ...


You have heard correctly but firstly, one has to be sure you have Hashimoto's.

The TSH looks good but I am not sure about the Free T4 as the ranges differ between different labs.

AACE recommends TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 so you are about smack dab in the middle. For "some" of us, that would still be too high.

This Chapter tells how Hashimoto's is diagnosed.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's 12 years ago. I went to my Gyno and she felt my thyroid and called in the head doctor to feel. Yep, I had a goiter. I then went for several other tests including a thyroid antiperoxidase antibody test and a genetic test that could see that my autoimmune gene was activated??? That was a new one to me as I didn't know we had autoimmune genes. At that time my TSH levels were 8. BAD.

After my diagnosis w/Hashi's (not really understanding it either) my life took a turn. I went from a high energy, fun loving, skinny, successful, positive person to a low energy, sickly, depressed, anxious, and melancholy person. I was tired all the time and had little ambition. That was new and not good.

I'm just starting to educate myself on Hashi's. I just thought I was hypothyroid and I accepted it. I only started looking into this due to wanting an blepharoplasty and having to explain/document my thyroid disease.

I'm looking for hope. I want to see if I can figure this monster out and get my life back. I want to feel good and look good. Sadly it took me 12 years to get here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashi's 12 years ago. I went to my Gyno and she felt my thyroid and called in the head doctor to feel. Yep, I had a goiter. I then went for several other tests including a thyroid antiperoxidase antibody test and a genetic test that could see that my autoimmune gene was activated??? That was a new one to me as I didn't know we had autoimmune genes. At that time my TSH levels were 8. BAD.
> 
> After my diagnosis w/Hashi's (not really understanding it either) my life took a turn. I went from a high energy, fun loving, skinny, successful, positive person to a low energy, sickly, depressed, anxious, and melancholy person. I was tired all the time and had little ambition. That was new and not good.
> 
> ...


And the results of your genetic autoimmune genes were?

I hope we can all help you figure the monster out as well.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

They only have paper records going three years back. That is as far as she could look back. I don't know where my records from 12 years back would be. I googled this issue and found that many records are discarded after five years. :scared0011: I'll probably need to request these "special" tests. My GP only does TSH and Free Thyroxine unless there is a suspected change in disease or other issues that require additional tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> They only have paper records going three years back. That is as far as she could look back. I don't know where my records from 12 years back would be. I googled this issue and found that many records are discarded after five years. :scared0011: I'll probably need to request these "special" tests. My GP only does TSH and Free Thyroxine unless there is a suspected change in disease or other issues that require additional tests.


In order to sort this out, I believe you need the antibodies' tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Have you tried ice-packs on your eyes?


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes. Ice bags, frozen spoons, caffeine gel, lethicine cream, tea bags, Isomers R Pur for eyes, retinol, Estee Lauder cream, Aveda cream, now FACIAL EXERCISES every night. LOL! Yeah, I've tried it all. One side is worse than the other.

I have an appointment with a plastic surgeon on March 29th. I'm not sure what he'll say about the Hashi's. They do mention that hypothyroidism causes surgery to be more risky.

I just got my box of supplement goodies today. I ordered Vitamin D-3 (1,000 IU), Omega 3 fatty acids (550 mg), SeMSC Selenium (200 mg), B-complex w/vitamin C (Vitamin c - 500 mg, B-1 - 25 mg, B-2, 25 mg, Niacin - 50 mg, B-6 - 25 mg, Folic Acid - 200 mcg, B-12 - 125 mcg, Biotin - 50 mcg, Pantothenic Acid 125 mg). Anything else I should be taking? I do take iron and calcium/magnesium separately at night along w/my Zoloft and Luvox. I know not to take iron within six hours of my synthroid.

Any other supplements I should get?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> Yes. Ice bags, frozen spoons, caffeine gel, lethicine cream, tea bags, Isomers R Pur for eyes, retinol, Estee Lauder cream, Aveda cream, now FACIAL EXERCISES every night. LOL! Yeah, I've tried it all. One side is worse than the other.
> 
> I have an appointment with a plastic surgeon on March 29th. I'm not sure what he'll say about the Hashi's. They do mention that hypothyroidism causes surgery to be more risky.
> 
> ...


You are doing good w/ the supplements. I would hold off on adding any more and I hope the Selenium is a "typo" as one should not take more than 200 *mcg* per day.

And I sure hope you are not irritating the skin under your eyes? That is a very sensitive area as I am sure you know.

I for one will be anxious to see what the plastic surgeon has to say.

Sending hugs your way,


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Yikes, I scared myself there for a moment. I had to check the bottle and yes, it is *200 mcg not mg*.

I'll let you know what the plastic surgeon says. I may go see an Oculoplastic Surgeon or an Ophthalmologist. It may be an eye issue and if so an ophthalmologist may be another avenue. I have tried every potion out there (even putting concentrated lecithin gel) on my eyes to try to get rid of these bags. Lecithin is supposed to break down fat deposits. I did that for a week and my eyes did develop an allergic reaction to the Lecithin so I stopped.

I'll just chill out and see what the doc has to say. Thanks for the hugs. I need them. Back at you. :winking0051:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> Yikes, I scared myself there for a moment. I had to check the bottle and yes, it is *200 mcg not mg*.
> 
> I'll let you know what the plastic surgeon says. I may go see an Oculoplastic Surgeon or an Ophthalmologist. It may be an eye issue and if so an ophthalmologist may be another avenue. I have tried every potion out there (even putting concentrated lecithin gel) on my eyes to try to get rid of these bags. Lecithin is supposed to break down fat deposits. I did that for a week and my eyes did develop an allergic reaction to the Lecithin so I stopped.
> 
> I'll just chill out and see what the doc has to say. Thanks for the hugs. I need them. Back at you. :winking0051:


Well, we will just hug you 'til you can't stand it anymore!!

I am glad to hear you are exploring other options by seeing those in other fields of expertise. That is a relief to me; I have been worried.

{{{{monarch}}}}


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

No need to worry. I'm a little nutty about this whole "eye bag/thyroid" issue, that I know. My dh is sick of hearing about it. Hey, I am blessed that I don't have bigger/worse issues to dwell on. It is also so nice to find an online community w/nice members like you that take the time to answer my questions. My 20 month old and dh love me bags or no bags. LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> No need to worry. I'm a little nutty about this whole "eye bag/thyroid" issue, that I know. My dh is sick of hearing about it. Hey, I am blessed that I don't have bigger/worse issues to dwell on. It is also so nice to find an online community w/nice members like you that take the time to answer my questions. My 20 month old and dh love me bags or no bags. LOL!


You will get to the bottom of this but I do feel that finding the cause is of primary importance because you can have all the surgery in the world only to have it return. That would be baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!

Yes; my eyes were completely out of the orbits and I had prednisone induced Cushing's and my husband loved me anyway. That's a keeper and I am happy for you about that.

"Through sickness and health." And that does work both ways. I will take care of my husband if need be no matter what! I know you will also.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, that would be bad. In one year, I went from this







Nothing changed medication-wise from one year to the next.

to this







These are both taken within the last year and a half.

I was not happy with it but not too upset until my cousin asked me what the heck was wrong with my eyes. She said I looked like I was punched in the eyes.  My skin changed, too.

I will be calling my doctor to see if I can have these tests. I don't know if they will be covered under my insurance. If my doctor doesn't deem them 100% necessary then the test are not covered. Lab tests are crazy expensive as we all know. I'll definitely see how I can have those tests done, though. Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> Yes, that would be bad. In one year, I went from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha!! Well, for starters, you sure turn heads. Very very pretty young lady and you still are. Work on your inner beauty because it too will shine forth.

That said, you do have periorbital edema. Even the bridge of your nose is wider.

http://www.suite101.com/blog/daisyelaine/thyroid_eye_disease

Just get what you can on the labs. I and others most "certainly" understand that. We are all in the same boat and it is sinking.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Monarch,

Welcome! Very pretty by the way (even with the butt cheeks riding a bike :confused0068.

I would seriously advise against plastic surgery just yet until you get your health sorted out. If you start cutting and pasting now, what happens to your skin and face once you are fixed?

The before and after transformations are miraculous sometimes. I've seen folks become almost unrecognizable after being properly treated. Weight loss, noses shrink, eyes go back to normal, hair grows, skin shines, etc, etc - all because the person got "fixed".

Hashi's is miserable on the skin and hair. I have Hashi's and one day Im puffy, the next Im "thinned out". One day my hair and face looks normal, the next its dry, brittle and flaky. Its really a pain in the ass but I would hold off on surgery or at least really discuss in detail that Hashi's may be causing the problem - I would bet money that it is.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> Aha!! Well, for starters, you sure turn heads. Very very pretty young lady and you still are. Work on your inner beauty because it too will shine forth.
> 
> That said, you do have periorbital edema. Even the bridge of your nose is wider.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your nice compliments. I started seeing a therapist a couple of months ago due to anxiety and depression. I have nocturnal panic attacks and I just read on a Hashi website that thyroiditis attacks usually occur at night in the form of panic attacks. I get sores on my head after washing my hair and then flakiness.

I am praying that this can all get resolved and my GP will send me to an endocrinologist. This mess HAS to be Hashi's.

Thanks again! Hugs.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> Hey Monarch,
> 
> Welcome! Very pretty by the way (even with the butt cheeks riding a bike :confused0068.
> 
> ...


I'm going to wait on the surgery. Doubt they'd do it anyhow due to Hashi's. It is on their website and on the medical questionnaire.

This is so frustrating. One day I'm mrs. energy then the next I'm extremely tired. I've been mostly the latter recently. I am very hopeful that thing will go back to normal once I get Hashi's under control. I'm going to have to be stern with my doc because it took four years for him to get me to where I was pre-baby. He wanted to keep me at a TSH level of 3.xx (can't remember exactly) but it was too high for me but within range according to the lab.  I had to start taking more synthroid on my own to get my numbers down and my weight and energy levels back to normal. Now I'm on a Hashi pendulum swinging back and forth (hypo/hyper) I feel, so it is hard to find the right amount of synthroid to take. That is why I got the supplements. Gosh, I can't tell you how much hate this...:sad0007:

Thank you for your nice and funny comments and helpful reply. I appreciate all the help I'm receiving on this site. I'm on a mission to find a doc that will really work with me on this and get me back on track.

Thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> I'm going to wait on the surgery. Doubt they'd do it anyhow due to Hashi's. It is on their website and on the medical questionnaire.
> 
> This is so frustrating. One day I'm mrs. energy then the next I'm extremely tired. I've been mostly the latter recently. I am very hopeful that thing will go back to normal once I get Hashi's under control. I'm going to have to be stern with my doc because it took four years for him to get me to where I was pre-baby. He wanted to keep me at a TSH level of 3.xx (can't remember exactly) but it was too high for me but within range according to the lab.  I had to start taking more synthroid on my own to get my numbers down and my weight and energy levels back to normal. Now I'm on a Hashi pendulum swinging back and forth (hypo/hyper) I feel, so it is hard to find the right amount of synthroid to take. That is why I got the supplements. Gosh, I can't tell you how much hate this...:sad0007:
> 
> ...


The roller coaster ride is a mess. Most of us feel best when TSH is down around 1 or less provided the FT3 and FT4 are in the right place.


----------

